# Bad Arrow Group Days?



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been shooting a bow since the age of 10 and I'm 26 now. Most days I can hit a quarter at 20 yards and keep a 2 inch group at 30. But somedays I'm just off. I keep my same anchor point, at least I'm darn sure I am but I just have those days where I'm just a little too off for my liking. Still kill shots but just not the group I KNOW I can do. Can practicing too much make you loose that "natural" feel when I try to hold my bow correctly and release? Was I just over thinking it? I really don't know.

I'd love to hear others stories and tips. 

Thanks y'all.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Caffeine gives me the fits...
Some days I'm just off... On those days I just hang it up for a while and try again later...


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't think there is a thing as too much practice...


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

mattogtr said:


> I don't think there is a thing as too much practice...



I agree. Just every once in a blue moon, I'm off that day.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Michigander84 said:


> I agree. Just every once in a blue moon, I'm off that day.


I believe the law of averages applies to all of us!
God willing when that big buck is standing there thats not 1 of those a little off days!

BD


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellence is in the essence of detail! Sounds like you have an idea where the root cause of those off days are-the release! You know your sight didn't move, you know your arrows are straight, your rest is square! Drawing and releasing are the "manual" variables. Stick with the basics! Do you have a pre-shot routine? Don't let your confidence swagger from an "off" day! Even at a profesional level, pro's in every profession have "off" days! Some days the body just does not exicute what the heart and mind require.....human nature....goodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

slabstar said:


> Excellence is in the essence of detail! Sounds like you have an idea where the root cause of those off days are-the release! You know your sight didn't move, you know your arrows are straight, your rest is square! Drawing and releasing are the "manual" variables. Stick with the basics! Do you have a pre-shot routine? Don't let your confidence swagger from an "off" day! Even at a profesional level, pro's in every profession have "off" days! Some days the body just does not exicute what the heart and mind require.....human nature....goodluck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do have a pre-shot routine. I was thinking trigger as well. I was thinking it was taking too much effort to get a good smooth trigger pull. I'll adjust next time out and give an update. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

sbooy42 said:


> Caffeine gives me the fits...
> Some days I'm just off... On those days I just hang it up for a while and try again later...


X2 Anything over 3 cups and forget it till later in the day.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes I get them too,but my problem is a form of target panic.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Lack of FOCUS. When they say archery is partially a mental game they aren't kidding. I usually end my practices very quickly if I notice my mind wandering.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Focus on your form THEN focus on the shot.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have off days too. Don't dwell on them. I rarely shoot over 20 arrows when I practice as I want to take my time and make each shot count. I have noticed when I shoot more than this my shooting quickly goes downhill. I guess I begin to get tired and get careless.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

For sure have off days - usually due to a lack of concentration for me. I used to think that the first few shots were "warm up shots" and would try and settle into a routine going on to shot 30-50 shots. But now I really concentrate on the *FIRST* shot and then carry it on from there. Obviously, the first shot is usually the only one you get in the woods. This thought process has made me a much more consistent shooter.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Most people have a little target panic when shooting a bow ,I have had a little since the mid 70's .Bud


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Michigander84 said:


> Can practicing too much make you loose that "natural" feel when I try to hold my bow correctly and release? Was I just over thinking it? I really don't know.
> 
> I'd love to hear others stories and tips.
> 
> Thanks y'all.


Yes, you can practice "too much". Don't get me wrong I'm not denegrating practicing, however there are times when we get mind weary and fall into unnoticed bad habits and that's when it is no longer practice, but rather beginning to ingrain an unwanted habit. At that time I'd suggest stopping and getting away to mentally rethink and regroup.

In my bowhunting days I would find that on some days I just couldn't shoot the desired groups. I would continue to shoot and frustration would set in and that is no help whatsoever. When that happened I learned to put the bow away and come back to practice another day and with a new, refreshed, mindset.

Golf is another example of over practice bringing on negatives as are many other activities.

As mentioned above the word is focus and in the human mind that has limits.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I believe the off days are mental and cause us to get sloppy in our form. I've rarely had an off day after a good day of work, but I can have alot of off days after a bad/hard day of work. I think archery is 75% form, and 25% mental, and the mental affects the form.

I don't shoot much during an off day, and ALWAYS focus on that first shot.

B


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

I've started to develop target panic as I've gotten older. i attribute much of it to everyday stresses that have been getting to be more and more each year. Happily, I've found a solution that works for me.

I shoot benchrest big bore rifles a lot and this is where I first noticed the problem. It wasn't long before it started creeping into my archery shooting as well. Punching the trigger or flinching seems to be my issue. I started asking around my shooting buddies and one guy gave me this suggestion: Change it up when you start to have problems. If I am shooting my rifle and my groups are growing I put the rifle down and grab my O/U and shoot a round of trap. This seems to bring back my focus because it requires quick reaction times and the "thinking" is negated. Usually when I go back to the rifle my groups shrink back up.

For archery, when I notice the "flinch" that usually is a precursor to punching the release, I put down my Mathews and grab my old Onieda. I shoot the Onieda with fingers and instinctively. This forces me to focus on the target and usually after a few shots I can go back to my hunting bow and magically the panic is gone.

I even go sa far as to throw a target in the truck and just before I head to my stand I'll fling a few arrows instictively out of the old bow. This has helped me out a ton. With me, it is a mental thing more than an issue with my form.


----------



## Michiganspike (Jul 10, 2009)

yes had it today, don't know why but groups were all to the right fairly tight but all to the right. For the last month evreything was dead on but today not shooting great. It just happens, just hope its not the day you are in the tree.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I think you can turn off-days into off rounds. When you are hitting differently than you know you are capable, it might a good time to figure out why. For me, it is generally some form of less than optimum follow through. In any case, realization of where you are off and correcting the deficiency can help you at crunch time in the field. 
<----<<<


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

For me, as it gets closer to the opener, I only shoot one arrow practice sessions. This tests my ability to hit my mark with little to no immediate preparation, and it better mimics a real live situation. I will also do this with different types of gear on that I may be using through the season. Does anyone else have a similar practise?
I just know that this builds a lot of confidence during long sits on stand, knowing I can make that one shot when the time comes. Groups mean nothing when you only get one shot.

Sorry, a bit off topic I suppose.


----------

